# Canon 5D X



## photogaz (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm confident it'll carry this name but when will it come?

The main reason the new 1D has only 18mp is because of the speed of shooting. Will they opt to keep the sensor for lower production costs or go higher mp.

Maybe we'll see a full frame 7Dx with fast fps and a high mp 5d x


----------



## jacobpays (Oct 22, 2011)

Things I wouldn't care about if a 5DX came out;

1. More FPS, I'm not a sports photographer.
2. Less megapixels. That would kill it for sure.
3. ISO 250000+, I rarely take pictures in pitch darkness.
4. A $1K GPS or WiFi attachment. Why aren't these built in already? Even low end cell phones have these now.
5. USB 2.0 only. USB 3.0 is already on my laptop and PC motherboard.
6. SD card only. Well maybe if it can be configured in a RAID-0 arrrangment.

Canon, please move forward!


----------



## AdamJ (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm equally confident it will be called 5D Mk III and that it will be the big megapixel FF body in Canon's lineup, aimed at users for whom the 1DS MkIII was the natural choice.

I've no idea why anyone would think the 7D MkII will be anything other than APS-C. Another high speed FF body would eat into 1DX sales: why would Canon do that? As for APS-H, it's dead. If Canon wanted to keep APS-H alive, they would have kept the 1D and 1DS series separate. Why would Canon pass APS-H down the line to a cheaper body when they could have produced a 1D MkV? APS-H is dead, never to return.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 22, 2011)

AdamJ said:


> I'm equally confident it will be called 5D Mk III and that it will be the big megapixel FF body in Canon's lineup, aimed at users for whom the 1DS MkIII was the natural choice.
> 
> I've no idea why anyone would think the 7D MkII will be anything other than APS-C. Another high speed FF body would eat into 1DX sales: why would Canon do that? As for APS-H, it's dead. If Canon wanted to keep APS-H alive, they would have kept the 1D and 1DS series separate. Why would Canon pass APS-H down the line to a cheaper body when they could have produced a 1D MkV? APS-H is dead, never to return.



Completely agree. The APS-H format has been an orphan for years. It was clearly a transitional format, squeezed out as the image quality between APS-C and Full Frame has narrowed.


----------



## Isaac (Oct 22, 2011)

Canon went as far as* III* in their lineup with the 1d series. Therefore I think *they will go with the 5D III name.*


----------



## Picsfor (Oct 22, 2011)

why would they change the name at this stage?

The 5D range has become synonymous with ground breaking camera specs, a marketing person would tell you it would be madness to change the naming policy of a brand. The X for the 1 series solved loads of issues, it's not an "s" variant and it's not a plain mk"*" variant.

I believe the 5D series will become Canon's new megapixel beast instead of the 1Ds range. Why not? It not only killed the 1Ds3, but brought Canon bucket loads of dosh and reputation that money really couldn't buy.

Keeping it to a 5D3 will keep the brand name intact, and delivering around 30mp with a working 25k working ISO, improved AF (say 9 full cross hairs) - and probably dual CF slots to over come the video regs in Europe for around the Â£2200 would bring along another huge raft of upgrade and fresh sales.

If you make it a 5Dx, people will ask what have they done to the 5D range. If you make it 5D3, they know what they're getting - and people will be saying "go on then - what have they done now?" in a manner that will leave you wondering how other brands are ever gonna match it!

That's my 5D3's worth


----------



## pedro (Oct 22, 2011)

Picsfor said:


> Keeping it to a 5D3 will keep the brand name intact, and delivering around 30mp with a working 25k working ISO, improved AF (say 9 full cross hairs) - and probably dual CF slots to over come the video regs in Europe for around the Â£2200 would bring along another huge raft of upgrade and fresh sales.



@picsfor: good price tag. About 3100 swiss francs then... What do you mean with "working 25k working ISO"?
What is the so called native ISO by then? 6400 or 12.800? Sorry, I haven't got a 5D so I cannot relate to own experience, saving up for a 5Diii even though I am aimed at super fine high ISO photography...the 1Dx is just quite beyond my money wallet size...but I do hope it will deliever some usable 51k for very low light b/w Robert - Frank - type photography
Cheers Pedro


----------



## Picsfor (Oct 22, 2011)

pedro said:


> @picsfor: good price tag. About 3100 swiss francs then... What do you mean with "working 25k working ISO"?
> What is the so called native ISO by then? 6400 or 12.800?



5D2 has a working iso of up to 6400, with an H1 setting of 12800 and an H2 setting of 25600.

So making the 25600 a working iso would gain an extra 2 stops, giving an H2 setting up to 104k.

I enjoy shooting at 6400, i find it gives a nice grain - but if i could achieve the same at 25600 i can assure you the flash would stay off the camera a lot more and i could add options to my shots with the extra stops giving me aperture or shutter options to provide greater shot composition options.


----------



## pedro (Oct 22, 2011)

well, this would be great indeed. thanks. 25k working iso plus two stops...this yields even a nice grain at 51k plus some NR in PP. Looking forward to it 8) There is joy in the waiting. Cheers, Pedro


----------



## archangelrichard (Oct 23, 2011)

I could see a 5D mk III being a high resolution (32 MP+)

and then a 5D X (or 3 D X) being the rumored 1D X sensor but less processing / video power (a single Digic V +)


----------



## ferdi (Oct 23, 2011)

Isaac said:


> Canon went as far as* III* in their lineup with the 1d series.


You forgot the 1D Mark IV.

Calling it the 5D X would make not make sense if you take Chuck Westfall's explanation for the X:

X for extreme (X-treme) performance
X for cross-over (X-over), since this represents the merging of Canon's two pro digital SLR cameras, the higher-resolution EOS-1Ds Mark III and higher-performance EOS-1D Mark IV, into a single next-generation model
The Roman numeral X, as in 10, because the EOS-1D X represents the 10th generation of pro-class SLR from Canon since the F-1 debuted in 1971

If Canon would regard the 5D series as pro-class, then only the last one would apply.
So my bet is on "Canon EOS 5D Mark III".
Funny that only the 1 series has the dash between "EOS" and the digit.

By the way, am I correct in these 10 generations?
[list type=decimal]
[*]Canon F-1
[*]Canon New F-1
[*]Canon T90
[*]Canon EOS-1, 1N and 1N RS
[*]Canon EOS-1v
[*]Canon EOS-1D and 1Ds
[*]Canon EOS-1D Mark II and 1Ds Mark II
[*]Canon EOS-1D Mark III and 1Ds Mark III
[*]Canon EOS-1D Mark IV
[*]Canon EOS-1D X
[/list]


----------



## niccyboy (Oct 23, 2011)

What does the X stand for? Did they explain? - Ooops sorry re read

I wonder why they steered away from 5 as the 1 series was always named after the digic processor number... eg 1d3 - digic 3 - 1d4 digic 4

- I realise they crossed over the two models... but I thought the numbering system was quite effective


----------



## distant.star (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm equally confident it will be called Kingfish.

Oh, sorry, that's the code name they're using.

Either way, I'll buy one if it comes out during my lifetime.





photogaz said:


> I'm confident it'll carry this name but when will it come?


----------



## ferdi (Oct 23, 2011)

In the end I don't really care, as long as they don't start using the year of release, e.g. "Canon EOS 2012".
That makes your camera sound outdated the year after already.


----------



## moreorless (Oct 23, 2011)

Picsfor said:


> why would they change the name at this stage?
> 
> The 5D range has become synonymous with ground breaking camera specs, a marketing person would tell you it would be madness to change the naming policy of a brand. The X for the 1 series solved loads of issues, it's not an "s" variant and it's not a plain mk"*" variant.
> 
> I believe the 5D series will become Canon's new megapixel beast instead of the 1Ds range. Why not? It not only killed the 1Ds3, but brought Canon bucket loads of dosh and reputation that money really couldn't buy.



One arguement for a change could be if Canon produce two 5D sized FF bodies, one high megapixel and one entry level. In that situation I'd say it might make more sense to call the high megapixel body the 3D and the entry level the 5D mk3 rather than introducing the 6D, its what happened in the crop makret with the 60D and 7D afterall. 

That way the entry level body gains from the 5D's good rep and the 3D looks more attractive to former 1Ds users rather than having them feel they've been forced into a dowgrade.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm highly doubtful the next 5D will carry an "X" moniker. It wouldn't seem prudent for Canon to take such a large gamble with a larger segment of their market - they're free to gamble with the 1D X (and I think that until the reviews come in many photographers are going to be on the fence, if not extremely wary) but the "X" signifies a large overhaul of the system. To do that with the 5D - well, would they do that for the lowly Rebels, too, or the 7D? Meshing together the marketing isn't a good enough reason; the X would most likely signify comprehensive changes to the format and I don't see those changes being too likely for other cameras in the range.


----------



## AG (Oct 25, 2011)

dilbert said:


> Hmmm, I think the 5D MK3 will become the video DSLR in Canon's lineup with fewer MP (improving the DR of the sensor) and extra video features not found on any other camera and that we'll see a 3D introduced that has higher megapixels.
> 
> How they'll price them, I've no idea..



Agreed...... kinda.

I have a feeling that they will release a camera with the specs you are thinking for the 5D3 but it will be a new line, e.g. the 6D that we have heard rumours about. The 5D3 will more than likely be the large MP camera that you are speaking of .

The main reason for this thinking is if they change the 5D3 into a pure video based DSLR can you imagine the bitching and moaning on these and other forums .... "they have ruined the 5D".... "OMG I'm going to sell all my gear and move to Nikon" etc etc. It would make more sense to start the line off fresh and dedicated.

On saying that the one thing i REALLY hope they add is a headphone jack for monitoring.


----------



## pp77 (Oct 25, 2011)

ferdi said:


> Isaac said:
> 
> 
> > Canon went as far as* III* in their lineup with the 1d series.
> ...




According to the video posted earlier (http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/canon-japan-eos-1d-x-the-birth-of-entirely-new-flagship/) the X in 1DX was chosen because it is indeed the 10th generation of the EOS 1 series. Next 5D will probably be a 5D MkIII.


----------



## Zuuyi (Oct 25, 2011)

pp77 said:


> According to the video posted earlier (http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/canon-japan-eos-1d-x-the-birth-of-entirely-new-flagship/) the X in 1DX was chosen because it is indeed the 10th generation of the EOS 1 series. Next 5D will probably be a 5D MkIII.



The next 5D will be Mark III. X is for 10. But with the merge of the 1 series there is room for a 3 series. Which they can now price anywhere between 3000 and 6500 to compete against Red.


The product line according to me (after updates)

1Dx - Flagship - $7000
3D - 4k Video - $5000
5D3 - 25-30 MP - $2500
7D2 - 21MP - $1600
70D - 21MP - $1200
T4i - 21MP - $800
T4 - 15MP - $600


----------



## AG (Nov 9, 2011)

Zuuyi said:


> The product line according to me (after updates)
> 
> 1Dx - Flagship - $7000
> 3D - 4k Video - $5000
> ...



What is it with everyone thinking that they are going to make a 3D?

Unless they actually make a 3D capable camera it won't happen. Same reason why we won't get a 2D. 
Similar to your ideal i now get the feeling that its going to go something like this...

1D-X Flagship - $7000
1D-C 4K Video DSLR - $5000
5D3 - High MP Full Frame, Basic HD video (similar to mk2 already has) - $2500
7D2 - Top APSC - $2000

The the usual such as, 70D, 700D, 1200D etc

The top 4 are going to be the key here.
From what Canon seems to be doing, they are streamlining their products. 

Key being that the 1D X is the Photographers camera and the C being the videographers camera, for example the C will not have the high 12fps shooting speeds of the X or the ethernet connection, instead it has 4K video and headphone jack for audio monitoring.

And before anyone else decides to smite this post i understand the D and the Ds were different lines of the same family in basically the same situation. lets just see how this plays out this time.


----------



## Axilrod (Nov 9, 2011)

Edwin Herdman said:


> I'm highly doubtful the next 5D will carry an "X" moniker. It wouldn't seem prudent for Canon to take such a large gamble with a larger segment of their market - they're free to gamble with the 1D X (and I think that until the reviews come in many photographers are going to be on the fence, if not extremely wary) but the "X" signifies a large overhaul of the system. To do that with the 5D - well, would they do that for the lowly Rebels, too, or the 7D? Meshing together the marketing isn't a good enough reason; the X would most likely signify comprehensive changes to the format and I don't see those changes being too likely for other cameras in the range.



Are you saying you wouldn't buy a camera because of the name? 5D Mark III, 5DX, I don't care what it's called, if it has great specs, I'll buy it.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Nov 9, 2011)

jacobpays said:


> 5. USB 2.0 only. USB 3.0 is already on my laptop and PC motherboard.


I think USB 3.0 chips are ubiquitous by now - it shouldn't cost very much more to use these, and at some point the movement by chip producers to USB 3.0 would make it more expensive to produce a legacy-only USB 2.0 specific chip (although my impression has been that USB 3.0 takeup has been slower than it should, as you also notice - my motherboard from 2008 had multiple USB 3.0 ports).


----------



## JR (Nov 9, 2011)

dilbert said:


> I am beginning to wonder if perhaps the "split" of the 5D has already been announced and that the "video special" version will be the "red C" DSLR that was "announced" earlier this month.
> 
> Meaning that the follow on camera from the 5D2 will be a FF camera targetted at photographers and that there will be no cheaper FF camera.



I fear you may be right. The video component of the 5D mkII was a selling point for me and I was hoping its replacement would improve on that. Now it could look like I would have two buy 2 camera bodies to improve on the still and video features of the 5D mkII??? 

We must be missing something, with Nikon including video in its future D800, something is wrong here, unless Canon decided to play in a different market segment...


----------



## ions (Nov 11, 2011)

AG said:


> Unless they actually make a 3D capable camera it won't happen. Same reason why we won't get a 2D.
> Similar to your ideal i now get the feeling that its going to go something like this...
> 
> 1D-X Flagship - $7000
> ...



I agree, this is well reasoned. That said, I wouldn't be shocked to see the 5DIII carry the same sensor as the 1DX either but in a stripped down 5Desque body. Remember we haven't seen the capabilities of that sensor yet and to completely dismiss it on resolution is dangerous. Not saying that's what I think will happen, I just wouldn't be surprised. It would be nice to see the 5DIII a bigger step over the 7DII than the 5DII is over the 7D because right now the 7D is a better camera in every way except the sensor and for many people that sensor edge isn't necessary (whether they know it or not). If it's gonna be like it is now and the 5DIII is gonna be a crappier camera with a slightly better sensor than the 7DII I'll stick with the 7 and save my pennies for the X instead. Maybe that's what Canon wants and they win? Almost every time I go shoot I get an affirmation in how important a good reliable versatile camera is to me.


----------



## moreorless (Nov 12, 2011)

dilbert said:


> So how would they distance it from the C300? That's going to be the really interesting question. Something that I find rather interesting is that the base ISO of the C300 is ISO 640 (or is it 800?) - not 100. Will the "C" DSLR be designed similarly? Does the "C" DSLR become a C300 without the plethora of outputs? Or...?



Perhaps the video DSLR will be to 4K video what the 5D mk2 was to HD? a cheaper option. 

The C300 on the other hand seems to be targetting more towards the upper end of the HD market.


----------



## Zuuyi (Nov 12, 2011)

I said 3d before the Cinema EOS camera was announced. I just put 3d because it's in between the 1D-X and 5DII numerically. It will probably go for $5000 like i said.

I just want my 7D2 or 5D3 to be announced soon; these waiting games are not fun.

http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/11/a-little-canon-roadmap/

*In the roadmap what's the camera right next to the 1DX (Top Left Quadrant)*; it's not the Cinema EOS Camera because that's in the Top Right Quadrant.


----------



## UncleFester (Nov 12, 2011)

I think however it turns out, in the $1,500 to $2,500 segment, Canon will always have you buying two cameras to cover 1D tasks. Or, close to it anyway.


----------



## Wrathwilde (Nov 12, 2011)

niccyboy said:


> What does the X stand for? Did they explain? - Ooops sorry re read
> 
> I wonder why they steered away from 5 as the 1 series was always named after the digic processor number... eg 1d3 - digic 3 - 1d4 digic 4
> 
> - I realise they crossed over the two models... but I thought the numbering system was quite effective



Maybe because the EOS 1D X has two Digic 5 processors, 5+5=X - Just Kidding, but it would still work.


----------



## te4o (Nov 12, 2011)

I wonder what are Canon waiting for with their FF 5D update. They already have the technology to give us the choice of three highly awaited FF cameras which will be selling like crazy, and at the same time they watch the 1Ds3 taken off the market, 1D4 unavailable in most shops, 5D2 plummeting by the month in price, as well as the rebels taken over by Fuji and Pani and Sony and so on because the newly announced m43 do the job for this audience...
So what is the game here? 
Are we stuck with a too big to change company (still making the best still DSLR) or is there a bigger picture?
No, I am not buying the 5D2 even at this price - I want an X behind it too, or a 3. Something which belongs in 2011 and soon 2012.


----------



## Tarrum (Nov 12, 2011)

What's Canon waiting?

Sony and Nikon have their FF models delayed due to the floods. And sure it's not 100% but it makes a lot of sense as factories aren't working at all, and won't be for the next few weeks/months. Nikon stated full production will return in early 2012, so they could announce a FF model only some time before, not 6 months earlier.

There's no need to rush and announce the 5D MK III. II still sells very well, and they just announced their most professional camera ever, along with new video products. It needs everyone's attention, and the 5D MK III most likely won't get an announcement before the 1DX is out. Maybe it will, but it definitely won't be available before it. 

I also doubt it will be X. X stands for a merge, X stands for 10th generation and Xtreme. A 5D with more megapixels and 4fps wouldn't be that extreme ;D


----------



## JR (Nov 12, 2011)

Tarrum said:


> What's Canon waiting?
> 
> Sony and Nikon have their FF models delayed due to the floods. And sure it's not 100% but it makes a lot of sense as factories aren't working at all, and won't be for the next few weeks/months. Nikon stated full production will return in early 2012, so they could announce a FF model only some time before, not 6 months earlier.
> 
> ...



I agree with you that the flooding of the factories has impacted the chess game between Nikon and Canon big time. I think Nikon was hoping to launch their D800 this year before Xmas but its no longer in a position to do so due to its operation being down. I also believe Canon was waiting for Nikon to make the first move before doing anything on the 5D II. 

As soon as operatons are fully back up and running in Q1 2012 I think this is when the fun will start with a few announcement from each companies. I think by the latest end of Q1 (March or April), both the D700 replacement and the 5D II replacement should be announced (wishful thinking!)...


----------



## bycostello (Nov 12, 2011)

higher iso the only reason i'd upgrade...


----------



## Isaac (Nov 14, 2011)

I don' think it'll carry the name "X" because there were several reasons why the 1DX was called that. Some reasons include; merging of two models, tenth model since the first model was created etc.

Therefore, it should carry the name - Canon 5D mark III.


----------

